# Goodbye baby boy



## BunBun02 (Nov 24, 2014)

Today I said bye to my Beatiful boy skittles, I live in Aus and it is really hot and he died of the heat  his brothers can't deal without him, he was only 4 mths RIP skittles  mummy loves you.... Forever 


BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry, RIP Skittles. Heat is so dangerous. Bring your other bunnies inside if you haven't already!


----------



## pani (Nov 25, 2014)

Binky free, Skittles. ray: The Australian heat is extremely tough for poor little rabbits.


----------



## Troller (Nov 25, 2014)

Condolences...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 25, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## BunBun02 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you and I am bringing the rest inside  it broke my heart to see him lying there not greeting me at the door, not begging for carrots or food, not having attitude and making me crawl inside because I didn't give him a carrot.......... I will miss my baby boy 


BunBun.... Breeding quality mini lops since 1999


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Dec 1, 2014)

condolence(s) .... i feel at what you are going through ....

WE are here if you need US =0/


----------



## MiniLopMad (Dec 3, 2014)

RIP Skittles :'( Sorry for your loss


----------



## msmab (Dec 13, 2014)

Binky free, little Skittles. <3


----------



## Sugarbread (Dec 13, 2014)

RIP Skittles. &#128048;&#128591;


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

RIP Skittles


----------

